

Smartphone Shipments To Top 1B For the First Time In 2013 - acremades
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/07/smartphone-shipments-to-top-1b-for-the-first-time-in-2013-but-the-definition-of-smartphone-is-slipping-deloitte/

======
mtgx
And 70% of those will be Android.

